# HDS 7 Gen3 with maps and transducer vs Echomap Plus 73 cv lake vu +trans



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am looking at both close to same price $600-$650 Lowrance has USA maps with chirp transducer. I was looking at Garmin 840xs but need to spend more. The Garmin PLus 73cv with lake vu and trans, give chirp in traditional sonar and clear view. I am not sure really what clear vu is. I am novice at with chirp, and the down view, chirp with clear vu, don't want to get into total scan. I hope to hear from Garmin owners and HDS 7 Gen 3 owners


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Only thing I can say is I have Lowrance HDS Gen 1 units. I like the way Low navigates with drop down menus but then again I've been using Low for a long time and am familiar with the way Low units operate. My buddy has Garmin and it seems good enough but I struggle with it's controls.
I'm not familiar with what brands of electronics you are used to but learning new stuff is easier if you stay with the same brands.
IMHO most of the manufactures make pretty good stuff these day.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I have at dash Lowrance HDS 5 Gen 2 and in stern Garmin 50dv. I am learning the Lowrance but Garmin is more user friendly, but sure better. I agree that most manufactures are making good stuff. I like the units that I have but feeling that if I can had 7 inch at good price go for it. I like using the two side by side, Garmin for gps and the HDS 5 for fish finder.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just bought a Garmin echomap 93 SV. I have been very impressed so far. I switched from humminbird. Very easy to figure out. Lots of adjustments. Garmin offers lots of different transducers to meet you needs as well without having to go to airmar or something else. 

I had planned on going with and HDS gen3 but after seeing the Garmin, I went that way and saved a few hundred. I have never used an HDS and am not saying anything negative about it. 

I can tell you that Garmin mapping has been more accurate on lake depths at both lakes I have used it on this far.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

I've had lowrance, humminbird, furuno, and Garmin by far Garmin has the best navigation and is the best user friendly, transducers are awesome and fast and accurate, Garmin all the way imho


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Riverduck, thanks for your input, good to know about the mapping.
Grade A Thanks for your input and I have to decide which 7 inch Garmin if I go that route. I know the Plus 73cv will give me chirp sonar and chirp clear vu and its $600. I also looking at 840xs but need to figure which transducer. I think the one they suggest will push me over my budget, it has 8 inch screen.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

austjj said:


> it has 8 inch screen.


On my HDS units I have both a 7" and an 8" screen, the difference is huge. I highly recommend the larger screen if you can afford the extra cost.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the garmin 73dv...its the exact same unit as the 73cv...(they had to change the name over a court battle)... the mapping is good...the unit is easy to use... i would buy another garmin over other brands...costumer service seems to be good..im not saying the other units are bad...Just saying im happy with the garmin


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I can get the 73cv for under $500 and the Plus 73cv for $600. I am leaning toward the under $500. Do you agree or would go for newer one. I can also get 840xs with maps and transducer for $680 but no chirp in traditional not sure I need anyway. I just got off phone with Garmin support and he felt since I was not going to use radar etc the 73 cv was the way to go. I would have to add coastal waters for more money, but still cheaper than going up to $685. I have bought on ebay at cheap prices and they work. Please give feed back always willing to listen to your suggestions and tips


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

That question really depends on your specific needs...im not sure what the plus offers(maybe side view)?...i dont use the chirp mode on mine to often, i mainly use mine for trolling and perching...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I am not sure how much I would use chirp when I talked to Garmin support, he said chirp will show me structure on bottom but not fish. If I wanted to see fish then shut off chirp. I have to learn more about this on You Tube.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thats not correct...you can see fish with the chirp...the chirp does help with identifying the difference between a sheephead and walleye. Walleye look like a piece of rice or cigar and sheephead look like footballs or blobs.... the chirp has it's place for sure, just another tool to help find the fish your targeting


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

backfar, I thought when he was saying that it wasn't right, maybe he was trying to make a point about structure. I am going to call again on Wed. What transducer to you have, I tried to read, says zero where they are on sale and when I look at Garmin not easy. I think the one that come with the one I am looking at is the GT20 4 pin. Their is a GT22 as well but I don't think that's it. I appreciate you telling me the advantage of not using chirp


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the gt20 4 pin... mostly im trolling and the chirp isnt much help when im looking for fish running 22-25mph the chirp is worthless, whereas the traditional sonar will pick up schools of fish(it does take practice) to see them... after ive found fish and slow down to an idle i turn the chirp on sometimes to look at the type of fish im seeing ... if your not in a hurry wait until they go on sale someplace...i picked mine up for around 430ish...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

There is a ton of info on sonars on the web and here on OGF, do your research and take the time to actually learn how to use it properly...look up how to adjust it and how to use the different frequencies..


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

backfar, this is where I am confused, you said you have GT20 4 pin, at site I am at it does say 4 pin but the info that is listed goes with GT22/ 8 pin. Something not right. The garmin support told me it was the high wide transducer and that's not the GT20, its the GT 22. I went to Garmin transducers and the one that matches is the GT22. Guess I will have to call again. I am ready to just say forget. Thanks for your input


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Some of the older garmins take the 8 pin and the newer units take the 4 pin.. someone will correct me on this if im wrong, but its the same transducer just with different hookups...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I just saw new 73 dv listed with the GT22 transducer for $460, would you buy that one or go with the 73cv. I am know Garmin lost lawsuit and had to stop using DV. Do you keep updating your 73DV at Garmin, what was the latest one. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Ive never updated mine yet...friend of mine has the 5 inch cv model and i cant tell any difference, screen size does help alot though...i will double check tonight exactly what transducer i have....pretty sure it's the 20 and im very happy with it...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

After looking on the internet, i would buy the 73dv with the gt22.....im sure the 73cv would work great, but it does have a different type of chirp...the dv chirp is the exact same technology that lowrance uses...hope all this helps...im sure whatever you purchase will be great...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Backfar when you say when you slow down that you turn on the chirp is that in Down Vu mode. I am thinking you have the GT20. 

If any Garmin olders are reading this post, please clear up the difference between the GT20 tranducer and the GT22. Garmin support just confused me. Appreciate any help on this


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, the chirp is the downvu mode or the clearvu mode on the newer units..for the downvu to be effective the boat needs to be running fairly slow..and yes, im almost 100% sure i have the 20 transducer...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe try to PM papaperch....he seems pretty sharp with the garmin line up...he has a thread in the hardwater forum with using the 93sv model with the panoptics...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks backfar, I agree what your saying and will decide after I get input from one other Garmin user that you suggested. The Garmin support person really had trouble giving me answers


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I talked to a person that felt the same with you, to buy 73dv but to make sure it says chirp and that it includes the GT22 transducer. He said cv transducer not as good. I purchased it at ebay for $460. Overton has exact same unit for $699 as well as others on ebay. Cabelas has it at $499 but I am not sure if that is with the G22. Thanks backfar


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

You will like it...when i bought mine it was winter time, so i hooked it to my vex battery an played with it in the house for a few nights to figure things out...


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Bass pro has the 93 SV for only 599 on Black Friday. Unbelievable deal for that unit. Includes side scan as well as sonar and down view.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Riverduck11 said:


> Bass pro has the 93 SV for only 599 on Black Friday. Unbelievable deal for that unit. Includes side scan as well as sonar and down view.


..

Looks like its time for an upgrade...


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Bass Pro info but I am very happy with my purchase and I stayed more within the price I like paying. I have to also replace my Ranger custom cover which will big expense but needs to be done.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sounds good. I just knew it was close to your price and a great value. 

I just bought that unit in September and could not be any happier other than it is $200 less now!


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you like that unit, I am sure I will as well. Did you install yourself or had it done, what was the cost? I have local source or also have had work don't in Greenville, SC when I stop to visit our daughter.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I did it myself. Took about 3 hours but I installed 2 transducers the gt15 and the gt30. It was simple just a pain to run wires in these new boats. There are so many wires the connections were right to get through every little hole or around each bend. 

I also already all the mounts from my humminbird. They were compatible. I had two quotes of about 250 to install so I spent my own time on it. 

Transferring waypoints was very easy too. Just need a micro sd card.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I might try as well. What tips can you give me drilling in fiberglass. I will look at YouTube as well, but like to hear suggestions.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Make sure you drill then champer the hole..if you dont champer the hole the fiberglass will crack...and use silicone sealer also


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I did not drill any holes in the boat. I glued on a transducer mounting plate with 3m 4200.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Well the 73dv with chirp powered up and also updated to 4.2. Will learn to use unit this winter and hope to get the transducer on by the end of Feb or early March, put boat in storage Sat. I appreciate all the tips and suggestions for sure. I appreciate your input backfar and riverduct11 when out of his way to help me a lot.


----------

